
Show HN: Zero-Knowledge Proofs in WebAssembly - kobigurk
https://zkwasm.kobi.one
======
kobigurk
Discussion and context available here:
[https://community.zkproof.org/t/zksnarks-in-webassembly-
runn...](https://community.zkproof.org/t/zksnarks-in-webassembly-running-demo-
and-discussion/30)

------
GuthL
Great work! I love the execution speed. Pretty amazing what we can do in the
browser at this point. It sure will bring more zero Knowledge protocols to be
deployed in the wild

------
nudpiedo
I think that needs a bit of context... what is all this topic about and how
should it be answered for what purposed; what happens when someone completes
the test?

~~~
richardhod
Here's Wikipedia on ZKPs, to give people context.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-
knowledge_proof](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-knowledge_proof) It's
unclear that this is yet possible to execute satisfactorily for internet use,
and smart observers I've spoken to think it's at least a couple of years away,
if not more. But here's a link from the wikipedia article suggesting
something's up. [https://cointelegraph.com/news/ethereum-upgrade-byzantium-
is...](https://cointelegraph.com/news/ethereum-upgrade-byzantium-is-live-
verifies-first-zk-snark-proof)

~~~
askmike
> it's unclear that this is yet possible to execute satisfactorily for
> internet use

What do you mean? ZCash uses zksnarks. Or did you mean browser instead of
internet use?

------
richardburton
The force is strong with this Jedi.

